# Female Aggression



## Rubylove (Dec 29, 2021)

Hey everyone,
My boyfriend and I have a pair of columbian tegus. Our female has always been quite docile and gentle but recently she has become aggressive.
Huffing, biting and assuming an aggressive stance. She has been sleeping a lot and eating less. While her mate seems to be thriving, she seems to have stalled in her progress.
Any help would be appreciated 

thank you


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Mar 11, 2022)

how old are they both???

A bit late I know ....sorry lol


----------

